# Wet Cockatiels



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I only got Charlie & Emmit though. By the time I went to take photos of Mali and Theo, they had completely dried - today's been really really warm, well hot actually.. so I sat them on the cage and they dried so quick.


I'll do Charlie first..a couple of these photos are hilarious.














































Now Emmit.. this is his/her first time having a shower, but done fine!




























scritches and dry


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

LMAO Charlie is a nut!!!! i love the second photo... he looks like he's saying id are you!! say i look dorky!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The second one is my favorite! I wish I'd got more LMAOO.  

He's my little dork. I'm going to call him that from now on. Bahaha.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw, how cute! (like always )
I must agree, the second picture is absolutely HILARIOUS! He looks like he is trying o be all hardcore.. but is too cute for it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. Thank you. Charlie is a hardcore wanna-be!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Cute photos


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you! long time no see, good to see you posting again.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow CHarlie got really wet in the first photo.  These are very cute, thanks for sharing.  I thought Emmit was outside in the first photo but then I just realized it was a lot of sun.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG!! that second one takes the cake!!... perfect catch!! they both are adorable...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are some wet tiels


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

ha ha ha too funny!! I like the first one where he is still getting soaked! lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe! thank you.. my little dork is a funny one.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

thsoe have to be the best wet tiel pictures i have ever seen..lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, glad you like them. :blush:


----------



## ygahrhom (Apr 12, 2009)

hahahhahahah...

cute cute cute


----------

